# Fun weekend KC style!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The weather was great! I never get good weather. We had a cooling trend in MO, thank goodness!

Filly won her class in one show. She was moved up behind the female that went WB and then vyed for the reserve, it was fun to see the little 13 month old running with the big girls!! 

We put our first homebred show pup into the ring this weekend. Bella won her class three times and got a Best Op Sex Puppy once. She just turned six months and it was her first time showing. The little black devil appeared to have a good time and even gaited a good bit of it!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So...your Bella is a solid black too?

Congrats on the wins this weekend.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, my Bella is also a solid black Bella!
Mari-fiori's Twilight v Phoenix. "Bella"


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Mine is Chaos Belle Noir -- call name Bella.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Bringing black back! 

Bellas!

Mari-Fiori's Twilight v Phoenix - German shepherd dog


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats, and I am glad you had a fun weekend. Here's to continued success.

krisk


----------

